

The Nostalgia Machine - JusticeJuice
http://thenostalgiamachine.com/

======
JusticeJuice
I've never written any javascript before this, if you have the time please
check it out on github and tell me what I'm doing wrong.
[https://github.com/EliotSlevin/NostalgiaMachine](https://github.com/EliotSlevin/NostalgiaMachine)

------
mauricesvay
This is great. Deserves an upvote.

~~~
JusticeJuice
<3

